# Geisha and company



## Muttlycrew

Instead of continuing on the other thread, I'm making Geisha her own thread for when she has her babies. I don't know who has been following but there was a bit of a tragic event with the boys breaking into the girls' cage and impregnating my two females. The very tragic part being my dear Rumor having a miscarriage and passing away. After this tragic last month I'm hesitant not only to make a thread updating everyone on her babies but also to even become remotely attached to the babies. I won't be able to help it, though. That part is obvious... Haha.
Geisha's delivery date is unknown, but it will likely be within the next few days. She is being kept in a bin "nursery" cage. 

Here are some pics taken today.


----------



## Rumy91989

Geisha is such a pretty little girl! Best of luck, and thank you for staying on top of the updates! You rock!


----------



## Muttlycrew

Thank you! 
And you're very welcome... Thank you (everyone who has) for being there as an outlet for me to vent to!! It lessens the stress a bit when I'm able to spill it all, haha.


----------



## Rumy91989

I imagine, though I imagine it's also hard to be giving all the updates, especially when they're bad news. 

How are the boys, by the way?


----------



## Muttlycrew

Yeah, it is hard... Lol. 
The boys are great. Brody is almost regular marked Siamese now... For whatever reason his marks came in at different times and in different patterns, haha. Django is becoming sweet and cuddly. Ian is getting bigger and bigger. That guy is always growing. He is looking like a big sewer rat now, haha. 
And the little baby girl Katara is good too  

SO FAR everything is going great with everyone. Hopefully it stay that way, though.


----------



## Rumy91989

Yay! When does Katara get introduced to Geisha? After everything's been resolved with the litter?


----------



## Muttlycrew

Yeah, I don't want them all with each other until after the litter is a bit older. I don't want to risk anything happening, lol.


----------



## Rumy91989

Don't blame yah, not one bit. In other (largely unrelated) news, your new avatar is ADORABLE. Django is toooooo cute!


----------



## Muttlycrew

Yeah, I just don't know how she'll react. I let them sniff each other for a few minutes the other day, and they've spent a tiny amount of cage time together (supervised) but now that Geisha is obviously pregnant I don't want Katara attacked.

Thank you!! I just love that little boy, haha! He's such a sweetheart!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

Following this thread closely and wishing you and Geisha the best.


----------



## Muttlycrew

Thank you  
Tonight she's even more plump and has been laying in her igloo on a nest of tissue.


----------



## Muttlycrew

Well it's time for the morning update. Still no babies, but momma looks even more round (expands much more and she's gonna explode!) but she has become a lot more calm. She isn't flying all over her cage up in her hammock and over her igloo and through her tunnel anymore.
She pulled all of the tissue into her igloo, but other than that isn't nesting at all yet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lotus

Oh! I'm so excited! My mother rat didnt do any nesting or getting big at all, so we had no idea. I'm so excited that you get to expect babies. Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Muttlycrew

I'm trying not to get too excited, but it's hard not to... Lol! Geisha still hasn't delivered any babies, but has gotten bigger. Her belly fur has gotten a bit more thin and her nipples more prominent. Also, her belly seems to be softening up a little. I expect them to be here Sunday, but wouldn't be too surprised if they showed up tomorrow. Unfortunately I'll be gone a lot of the day tomorrow... I'll have to call constantly to be sure everything is alright! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Oh boy, you guys! When I said there was no way she could get any bigger.... Apparently I was wrong! Lol! I need to try to get a picture that actually shows it. Girl's huge! I don't know if she is bigger than Sally was, but you gotta also keep in mind that Geisha has always been an extremely slender girl with a very small waist line. I threw in some more tissue last night and its all bundled in her igloo now, but she still isn't furiously making nests, she just put it in there and left. I'm still thinking they'll be here Sunday. We'll see! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

How many were in Sally's litter?


----------



## Muttlycrew

There were 13 in Sally's. 4 girls 9 boys


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

Wow. I guess you should maybe be expecting another big litter?


----------



## Muttlycrew

We'll just have to wait and see. Seems like rats litter sizes are all over the place, lol! She's definitely big though. Aye.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

Haha, true story. She might just have 2 or 3.  Or 18...


----------



## Muttlycrew

Well, Ive felt at least 4 separate ones, and there were more too, I just can't feel each one because I don't wanna squish her belly at all haha. But holy cow, 18 would be horrid. Bleck! No thanks! Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10

Really hope everything goes smoothly & there's a happy ending for you! I know you've been thru a lot with your ratties!


----------



## Muttlycrew

Thank you. I hope so, too. Geisha is such a sweet girl that I'm not foreseeing any problems, but who knows what can happen. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

Maybe tonight's the night!


----------



## Muttlycrew

Well, I almost thought so earlier. She acted like she was thinking about it for a little while. I ended up being gone most of the day but popped in a few times to check. As of right now, still nothing. I'm shooting for tomorrow haha. However, if they're born on president's day, they may all be forced to be named after presidents. Lol! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

This morning she's been a lot more frantic about her nest. She keeps adjusting everything "just so" and then curling up in the middle and then moving things yet again. I THINK, if she is going to do a normal style delivery, that they'll be here today. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

Go Geisha! You can do it!


----------



## LightningWolf

So...any updates?


----------



## Muttlycrew

Nothing exciting. She still hasn't popped, just gotten bigger. It's just the waiting game now 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Here we go, a bit more of an update. I got a couple of pictures of her today. 
She nipped me tonight! She's being rather moody. She didn't nip hard. Definitely didn't break any skin, and it didn't even hurt, it was just surprising. 
Here are the pictures. Keeping in mind that she is the most slender rat I've ever seen (on a normal basis, not while pregnant) you can imagine just how crazy this is for me. She is absolutely huge.




























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

Tonight has to be the night!


----------



## Muttlycrew

Lets hope! Any bigger and I think we'll have a world record sized litter on our hands! She's SO big that she can't even scratch her ears. She keeps trying to and just falls over.

Watch her have a litter of, like, 10. Lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Well guys, this morning (just now actually) I was awoken by the tiniest little squeak. Sure thing, it was a baby! I can't tell if she is in labor still or not so I'm not going to bother her but I'll come back in a little and give an update. I see a few not really moving so that kind of worries me, but at the same time Sally's litter did the same thing and they were all alive. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poisoned

Those little baby 'eeps!' are the cutest thing ever. Babies are a lot of fun, keep us updated!!


----------



## Muttlycrew

They are, aren't they?? The tiniest little squeaks but oh so cute! I turned the light in my room on and she is, in fact, still delivering more. She's had two more since I woke up. I still don't have an exact number, but when she's all finished I'll see if she's comfortable with me taking a peek. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

I believe the total is 14. 
Right now I have one out of the box because momma pushed it aside. Kind of makes me think that it's going to die (as in, it may have a bigger problem and she knows it'll die) so I took it out and fed it some goat milk and it has a full belly now and is warm and asleep, so I am going to try to put it back in with momma later, but if she tries to just push it back out I'll end up attempting to hand rear it. I've done it twice before with 2 wild babies (our cat found the momma) and one lived only a few days but the other thrived for a long time. 
Yikes. I was really hoping there would be no problems.. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poisoned

I would try putting him back after she's comfortable(ish) with you touching them. Also, I'd offer her some goat milk, and handle all of the babies so the smell doesn't put her off. People say it doesn't matter, but I've seen my own rat attack her baby because I touched it and not the others.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

Oh yay, baby eepers! I hope all will be well with the little guy.


----------



## mistymornings18

Keep updating. Hope she takes the new baby back no issue and all is well with him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HelloClarice

how exciting =D


----------



## Muttlycrew

I'll keep updating. I really hope she takes him back, too. The biggest thing I remember about hand raising baby rats is that it is HARD. Making sure they get the right amount of everything and are heated up to where they should be but not too hot that they roast and yada yada, it's difficult! The baby ate a full meal and peed already, I just would rather it be with momma. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

My little baby after its feeding/potty. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SeaMama

He's so so teeny. Good job ratty mama


----------



## Rumy91989

YAY! Good job, glad things are going well so far!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

What a little chubber!


----------



## Muttlycrew

I hope it stays that way! So far she still wants nothing to do with it so I fed it again and it definitely likes to eat, it's just got such a higher chance of survival with his real momma. All I know is if he does live I'm never gonna be able to give that stinker up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf

Wow! he certainly is not a runt, he is big.

Yeah, she might sense something is wrong with him. Though if you can try to mix up the goat milk with some plain (or vanilla) greek yogurt, since he's only a day old the Bacteria in the yogurt will help him out. For the first few days (Colostrum I think it's called) they produce a special milk that is full of anti-biotics and gut flora for them. Hopefully she starts nursing him again. If not, it's the beginning of kidding season for goats, so you might be able to find a goat raiser who had a goat who recently kidded to get you some milk (I know, different species but worth a shot)


----------



## Muttlycrew

I've got baby goats, remember? Haha. So he's been eating goat milk all day and my mom added something that she had leftover from when my sister was a baby. Some extra protectant thing. 
Yes, the first milk is called colostrum and without it death is generally close to inevitable with any animal. He did, however, get the first milk. She fed them all and then after a little while decided "nope, don't like you." And pushed him out for whatever reason. Last time I checked, all of the others are healthy, warm, and eating well, though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf

Oh, haha, I need to remember who has what animal. I've had a million and one test so far this month so please excuse me forgetting you had goats 

Glad he's doing fine though.


----------



## Poisoned

You adopted Geisha from Petco? 

That's funny, I got this girl as an owner-surrender at Petco, and named her Geisha.


----------



## Eden10

OMG that baby is ADORABLE such a chubba like cagedbird said! Can't wait to see pics of the rest! Exciting


----------



## Muttlycrew

LW, it's fine, haha. I never would've remember either! 

Poisoned- SO weird! My Geisha is adopted, too! Lol! She looks JUST like yours, also! Down the the thinly striped back. 

The wee (or not so wee) baby is still doing great. I haven't checked on the others for awhile, but I'll try to get a picture of them later. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf

Ok, if that guy makes it, you need to name him Jabba Jabba ;D I don't think I've ever seen a day old rat, even on the internet, that was That chubby. Oh have you sexed him yet to make sure it's a guy?


----------



## Muttlycrew

I'm quite sure its a boy, but of course they can look different after awhile. But I'm pretty confident that he is a he due to the over dramatic spacing between the penis and anus (seems like he's got room to be very well endowed... Yuck!) 
I had a ratty named Jabba for a little while. When he was given to me (he was about 3 years old?) he was 14" around. It was nasty. Haha. By the time he passed I had gotten him to about 9 1/2" around. 
I think I'm gonna call this little guy Bam Bam. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

BamBam taking a snooze after his dinner:










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HelloClarice

So does mama push him out of the nest when you put him in there? or does she just not let him feed? 

If she lets him sleep in there I am wondering if you could have him sleep in there and then just take out to feed him so you don't have to worry about keeping him warm...just a thought that crossed my mined.

FYI Fattest baby rat ever lol I love it!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

I just can't get over how chubby he is! Maybe that's why mama doesn't like him... how mean! It's not his fault!


----------



## mistymornings18

I've got the flu and seeing cute pink eepers is what will make me all better;-) please provide my medication lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jackie

We're all hoping the best for Bam Bam!


----------



## Rumy91989

Bam Bam is soooooooooooo cute! haha! What a little chub meister.


----------



## Muttlycrew

All of the little eepers.











Two of them got moved away (I can't tell if it was by accident or not) so they're really cold but all of the others were in their neat little bundle.
It worries me a little, I hope I don't end up raising the whole darn litter, but I found those two in time so they're good now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf

Remember that rats only have 12 nipples, any litter over 12 is expected to have some that are pushed away/not fed/runts. Try to give her more protein and maybe even see if you can split the group into 2 groups so that she can nurse both of them and still be able to feed both of them (worse that happens is that she puts them all back into one pile)


----------



## Muttlycrew

Yeah I keep telling myself that. But with two pushed out after she pushed BamBam away, that's on nipple not being used so it seems odd. She just scattered all of all over, too. She seems like she wants to be out of the bin more than with the babies.
They're still being fed, don't get me wrong, she just keeps leaving them around and they get cold. 
I'm hoping to figure something out, because it'd really suck to lose a litter! 
They all have full milk bands, though, so maybe I'm just being paranoid... Haha. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf

Looks like she wants to be more of a rabbit then a rat then. Just give her some more nesting materials, maybe even a box, so the babies stay warm even when she's not around them.


----------



## Muttlycrew

Yeah she's got a box in there. It's got a lip so that they can't roll out, I just need to hope she doesn't pull them out.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HelloClarice

I'm sure you are a little paranoid because of the recent past experience =( which I think I would too

When can mama rats be away from the baby for short periods of times? I think you should let her out to play [if she can] with the others for like 10 to 15 minutes maybe that will help her have relief from the babies [14 is a lot] and then when she comes back she will automatically think "oh goodness better get these babies fed!" lol 

I'm sure _almost _everything will be okay =]


----------



## Muttlycrew

She already gets play time for herself  she loves getting out of there. As soon as I open the lid she comes bounding out, haha. I don't let her out for too long, though. She hasn't gone back in by herself so far, I have to catch her and put her back in. I've been hoping the same thing about free time, though. She seems to like the box I put in this morning, so we'll see if that helps her out at all. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

I wonder who the daddy is. It could be Brody and Ian I suppose, seeing as both are intact, it just appears as if 3 of the babies have light colored eyes. 
I put BamBam in with momma not too long ago and she bit him  so I am gonna have to hand raise him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

The best of luck with Bam Bam! it's really hard to hand raise, from what I hear, so do your best but don't get too discouraged if things don't go quite as you planned.
Do either of your boys have light eyes?


----------



## Muttlycrew

Yeah it is hard! I've hand raised two before. One (Stille- it's German, pronounced sh-tea-lay) only lived for about 6 days but Starke (shtarkey-also German) lived just fine. 
Brody is a Siamese, so he's got light eyes. Ian is black berk. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Bambam's little owie  











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf

Aw, poor Bam Bam.

See Geisha is a black hooded correct?

Ok, if your Siamese boy was a self Siamese, then all would be Berkshire, if he was a Berkshire Siamese (most common) Half berk, half hooded, and most likely all would be black. Same goes for your black berk boy. So unless one is Dumbo, or one is Rex, ect. you might not know who the father actually is unless your Siamese boy is a self or hooded.


----------



## HelloClarice

darn =[


----------



## mistymornings18

Update and new pics plz


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Ah. Heading home today. I had to take a trip to Tillamook for a doctor's appointment and have missed my babies oh so much. My brother says there are a lot of black berks and (from what he saw peeking in) an all white one. We'll see what that one ends up looking like. He didn't take them out, but says they're all accounted for and healthy. I have Brody with me, as he loves traveling, but I miss all of my other babies! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratfinx

How's bam bam? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poisoned

Ooh! Don't forget to get us some pictures when you get to them.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

I need to know how Chubbers is doing!


----------



## Muttlycrew

He's doing great! Eating like a little pig!! Just as chubby as ever-haha. He doesn't look quite so roly poly anymore, though. Just looks like a healthy baby. I'll add pictures as soon as I can. My phone camera is being really weird, so it will be a little. But I'll get them ASAP :3 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratfinx

Aw that's good! Has mamma taken him back yet? Aw can't wait to see what the little cuties look like now 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10

Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Muttlycrew

Just got home. I went and checked the babies and it is mostly berks. There are a couple of rather skinny babies, but not quite skinny enough for me to worry about them dying or anything(not yet anyway). I'll just give them a few extra feedings myself. Three of them don't have any color. I'll post a picture of them in a minute. 

However.. There is one baby unaccounted for... No body or anything. Just gone. Idk what happened. Momma is getting some sardines and ensure to make her milk a little better. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Oops, meant 4 had no color.


Boys on the left, girls on the right.
Normally gender is obvious but there are a couple I'm not completely certain of.
BamBam is in this group pic.











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poisoned

Aww a couple of them are thin. 

I suppose she ate the missing one.. did you see if his body was buried anywhere?


----------



## LightningWolf

looks like you either have beiges or albinos.

you could of also miscounted some of them, but mom could of also ate them as well. Wouldn't be too shock honestly, if there is more then 12 (for some even more then 10 or so) deaths typically happen to at least one pup.


----------



## Muttlycrew

Yeah with 12 and up, deaths aren't surprising at all. I counted them several times. I just brought the skinny ones down and fed them and they both have big full milk bands now, so hopefully they'll start to grow. The others are all very fat and healthy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

*phew*!! After the one feeding I gave the two skinny babies, she re-made her nest and now all of the babies are in a ball all warm and full of milk. I'm feeling much better now! Lol! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

So she took chubby back?!


----------



## Muttlycrew

No, she didn't take him back. I haven't tried really. I'm so scared after she bit him last time. I don't want her to kill him or something..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Time for pics of my baby. I got my phone's camera working again, so yay. Although, the more he grows, the more BamBam doesn't fit him  he's so laid back and squishy and mellow and sweet.













Lol! He was out cold. Passed out. Complete dead weight. Sooo cute <3



















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratfinx

Oh my!! How cute is he! Absolutely adorable! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mistymornings18

He is adorable. Where do you keep him at? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

BAMBAM!!! TOOO CUTE!!! Looks like he'll be a little berkie! He is looking thinner, though. I wonder why he was so chubby at first?


----------



## Muttlycrew

I keep him in a Kleenex box on top of a heating pad that's on top of a wire rack (cookie cooling sheet looking thing- it's actually a base that went over a tray in a cage.) so that the heat can flow though and won't burn him up. He gets fed whenever I notice momma feeding the others and I have him pee and poo before and after every feeding. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Is there ever NOT an issue?? ;-; I was doing a routine check on the babies and ALL of them had big full bellies and they're walking around as if they have their eyes open haha. Super healthy things. Anyway, I went to pick one up to check ( one of the skinny ones that I've hand fed several times) and I realized that it is still so much smaller than the others. 
Can anyone shine some light on this? The other thing is that he splays his legs out really strangely. They all did it at first (just babies unable to control their limbs) so I didn't find it unordinary... But now, since everyone else is walking around trying to stumble blindly out of the nestbox, I'm kind of confused by it.. Could it just be a physical disability that he'll always have? If anyone has some info, please add it! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf

Sounds like your typical runt. Luckily in rats they almost always catch up in size when they are weaned (unlike in say mice where they always stay small). I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Muttlycrew

Even with the freaky bone structure? There are a couple runt types, and they just look like small versions of the others. A little smaller around the middle, but other than that, yeah. You think that's normal, too? (The splaying) 
He acts almost as if all of his muscles are stiff with his legs sticking out to the sides. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf

pictures then. From what your describing I'm thinking runt that is just a bit behind and in a day or two should catch up. but if you don't think so, pictures will really help in this case.


----------



## Muttlycrew

It could be normal, it's just a strange thing combined with paranoia. 
My phone is being weird again, won't focus. 
Here is a pic still though.
Again, he lays very stiffly with a slightly curved back (curved with the shoulders and butt slightly higher than the middle) and each leg straight out to the side, not underneath him and out.
He also has a really tiny rib cage and super narrow shoulders.











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf

Not quite sure what it could be then. Could be a deformation, could just be a weird runt.


----------



## Eden10

Aww poor little guy...keep us updated [i know you will!] hope they all make it into hyper squirmy babies!


----------



## HelloClarice

lurve pictures =] 

Do you have instagram? just curious lol 

I'm thinking it's a deformation of his body structure, hopefully he will grow out of it but I would make sure anyone who adopts him knows he is a special needs rat.


----------



## Muttlycrew

Thanks!

I have Instagram, I don't really use it though. The pics of my little baby are over edited. The lighting was weird so I had to mess with the pics to make them more clear. I don't even know how to use Instagram really, lol! I'm sure it is easy to figure out though.


I think it's a deformation, too. And I agree, I sure hope he grows out of it. I don't know how badly he's be affected if he doesn't grow out of it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

My little small fry after his dinner 











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratfinx

He's a babe! So so cute! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

UGH, he's so adorable!

You've been such an amazing mama to him! Congrats!


----------



## Muttlycrew

Thanks! He sure is a cute little guy. He just falls right asleep on my hand and is crashed out hard like a ferret every time-lol! They will be opening their eyes before too long, I'm excited! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Yum yum. Full belly means nap time. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katlovesaandw

Awwwww, so flippin' cute! Great pics!


----------



## Rumy91989

Awww! How sweet! That little boy is going to love you like you are his entire world!


----------



## Muttlycrew

Sorry.. I know I share crazy amounts of pics of him, but I love my little guy x) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratfinx

He's never going to leave you alone haha! So sweet! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

I'm alright with that! Lol! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratfinx

Haha I'm not surprised! I'd love that! Such a sweetie! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Everyone is doing well still. I believe tomorrow I may attempt pictures of each baby separately (esp. My boy<3) with my Nikon. If I do I'll definitely upload them. The only issue is that last time I used my editing program, the pictures all came out with a kind of frosted blur over the whole thing, so we'll see, 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Oh and my little boy "BamBam" (the name isn't going to stick.. I like it but it just really is not him) is doing great. Chubby as ever. He's curled up with his feet in the air between my arm and chest right now. Such a cuddle bug. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HelloClarice

This sounds dumb but make sure you clean the lense I've done that a lot, but then again I'm not a photographer/camera person haha


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

Muttlycrew said:


> Oh and my little boy "BamBam" (the name isn't going to stick.. I like it but it just really is not him) is doing great. Chubby as ever. He's curled up with his feet in the air between my arm and chest right now. Such a cuddle bug. Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Albert? Or Chunk!


----------



## Muttlycrew

Haha I do kind of like Chunk. That's what my best girl friend calls her boyfriend though... LOL so I'll have to think about that one. Right now the theme for the litter is old rock type bands(the members' names, not the bad name) so we'll just have to see what he gets stuck with forever haha.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

My boy's markings popped so much last night. He is covered in fur now (not super long fur, but fur all the same) and has a cute belly spot that looks just like his dad's (I'm assuming Ian is his dad... Lol) belly spot. Here are a couple pics of the chub. 



















I did take pictures of all of the other babies. They won't be edited or uploaded until tomorrow, though. I'm kind of worried about the deformed one, so I put him in with my chub and I fed him and he drank and drank. Now he has a big fat belly and is in the carrier with my boy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

Muttlycrew said:


> Haha I do kind of like Chunk. That's what my best girl friend calls her boyfriend though... LOL so I'll have to think about that one. Right now the theme for the litter is old rock type bands(the members' names, not the bad name) so we'll just have to see what he gets stuck with forever haha.Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Meatloaf!


----------



## Muttlycrew

Lol!!!! That one is great! Haha! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

I posted a video of myself toileting and feeding the baby. He started to throw a fit at the end because he had to pee again haha. He always does that. He pees a little and then as soon as I start feeding him he's like uh oh gotta go. Anyway, an explanation for those who haven't raised a baby(keep wanting to call it a kitten.... Been around rabbits too long-lol!) the reason I keep dabbing at his mouth with the syringe is to keep him reactive and trying to suckle. The syringe is too big to fit into his mouth so he just drinks drop by drop. 
Here it is! Enjoy.
http://www.youtube.com/8szXEiBNVaQ?sc

If the link doesn't work I'll have to do it on my comp. later. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Agh. It tells me it doesn't work. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

http://youtu.be/8szXEiBNVaQ
? I hope. Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poisoned

Aww! He is darling. You're doing a good job.


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters

He looks like a "Hunky" to me. LOL


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

Such an adorable chunker! You are doing an amazing job! Have you considered using a paint brush to make it easier for him to suckle and reduce the risk of him inhaling the milk which could possibly lead to pneumonia? He's come so far already!


----------



## Muttlycrew

He's actually just a couple of days off of the paint brush  that's what he'd been using since he was a couple of days old. He just isn't good with it. It was ok, just not as good as he is with the syringe. So I just go drop by drop and he has done really well. We're just transitioning  



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

Got it. He does seem to be doing astoundingly well. You are definitely a success story and will be very valuable as a resource to the orphan caretakers that we see popping up from time to time.


----------



## Rumy91989

Oh my gosh, soooo cute! Are you doing the same thing with Sprawly?


----------



## Muttlycrew

By Sprawly I assume you mean the little one that's always sprawled out? Lol! That's a good name for him. Yes, I'm hand feeding that one, but due to the extremely tiny size, that one is still on the paint brush. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

Poor baby! I'm sure he'll start growing real quick under your care.  And yes, that's the one I meant. Haha. I've been calling him that in my head.


----------



## LightningWolf

How is Sprawly doing anyhow? still having his funky legs?


----------



## Muttlycrew

He's gotten a bit bigger and his fur has started growing, his legs are a tiny bit better now, but not much and his back is still bent real bad  he is slower than the others of course, but is able to walk around. He crawls more than walks I suppose but I'm just afraid he won't be able to climb in the future. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

While not being able to climb is sad, if he's at least able to move around he'll be in pretty good shape. I hope it resolved with time, though!


----------



## LightningWolf

Poor guy, do you have any pictures?


----------



## Muttlycrew

Just the picture I already posted. I was attempting to upload pics today but the computer hasn't been available at all today (grr.) I only use the computer about once a month so it's annoying that I can't get an hour on it to do pictures! Lol! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mistymornings18

Muttelycrew I sent you. Pm  
I've hand raising ten babies 3-4 days old 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Ok, time for pics. 
Unfortunately 2 babies passed away. I'm not sure what happened. I've been too busy with school so I've practically left momma and babies to be alone for the last couple of days (except feeding mom/ opening the cage for play time of course) and when I did a full play time today I noticed two were just cold at the bottom of the pile. 

That puts us to 11 babies. 
I've tried to just not get too attached to any of them. (Except of course my baby. He's made it this far, I'll be crushed if he passes.) 

Here are personal pics of everyone, I hope that they work. 
I'm not used to photobucket or the ways that it shares... but still. I'll try! 
These pictures are from a few days ago. 






























































Sprawly:












































































































Now more recent pictures:

This is my little guy CHUNK (yes Cagedbird, that name just stuck... haha! It was Chunk or Scout [due to my use of the name Chub Scout when I talk about him] but Chunk fit better) today:










The whole crew today:

































As you can see in the third group pic, Sprawly is starting to fill out and become more healthy. 
Yay!!


----------



## Muttlycrew

Oh, and the second batch of baby pics (Second baby) is my Chunk. 
There are 2 white girls and 2 berk girls. 
1, 3, 7, 8 are female.


----------



## Eden10

Awww I love little Sprawly!!! Are you keeping him & Chunk?
Wonder if the light ones will be PEWs or Himis? Sooooooooo cute ;D


----------



## Muttlycrew

Ahhhhh idk. Lol. It seems there is a change in my living plans here soon so I don't know how many I'll plan on keeping... I know Chunk is staying for sure.. But then there is a white one that is oh so cute that I might not be able to pass on... Haha. A big old beefy boy. He's kind of a gentle giant, I love him.

As for the colors, who knows lol. Brody was confusing when I got him. Cream colored with a brown butt, and then his facial point showed up and ta-da, he's a siamese, lol. So we'll see what those ones look like. They do seem to have almost a tan tint all over there bodies (and are definitely not white like the white on the hooded babies) but we'll just have to see  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

ALLL SO FREAKING CUTE AND GROWING SO FAST! Congrats, and keep it up!


----------



## Muttlycrew

They sure are growing fast!


If there is anyone in the northwest oregon area that wants one pm me  there are still a few not spoken for! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

I was just looking at these pics again and if you look between the pics of the 3rd and 4th babies (Joan and Axl) you can kind of see that Joan has a very white nose whereas Axl has a kind of orangey brown nose..... Hmmmm... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters

Muttlycrew said:


> I was just looking at these pics again and if you look between the pics of the 3rd and 4th babies (Joan and Axl) you can kind of see that Joan has a very white nose whereas Axl has a kind of orangey brown nose..... Hmmmm...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Squeeeee you named one Axl! LOL. *my Axl [the one pictured in my avatar] approves*


----------



## LightningWolf

Must..ignore...black...Berkshires..do...not..need....any...more....Why must you torture me Muttly? ;D

Anyways, they are so adorable. it looks like Sprawly is just a little runt. (I'm sure you can convince Rumy to take him somehow if you don't keep him.). He should catch up eventually, though looks like you Might want to help supplement him. He's definally a fighter if he's last this long.


----------



## Rumy91989

LightningWolf said:


> Anyways, they are so adorable. it looks like Sprawly is just a little runt. (I'm sure you can convince Rumy to take him somehow if you don't keep him.). He should catch up eventually, though looks like you Might want to help supplement him. He's definally a fighter if he's last this long.


I TOTALLY WANT HIM. Like really. I'd have to get him neutered eventually so I could keep him with my girls, but I love little Sprawly. So very much.


----------



## Muttlycrew

I'm sure he'll catch up eventually, the thing is that he has grown at the same rate as the other babies, just at a different general size. I have a pretty exciting video for everyone, too. I'll upload it in just a little  

Rumy, where are you located?? I'm sure you've probably mentioned it before buuuut... My memory. Lol! 

Nobody has put dibs on Sprawly ;-) mainly because I was considering keeping him. I just don't know that that is the right thing right now, but then I feel I want him to be somewhere where I can see at least pics of him. Since I've always had to be supplementing his growth, I've grown attached to him as well as the other one I've been supplementing and my Chunk. 

Axl is so named because the group of babies(minus Chunk and Sprawly) are named for old rock type bands  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

I'm in Nashville, so really nowhere near you, but I'm due for a visit to my older brother in San Francisco anyway and while I know it'd be a long drive from there I could always do a weekend trip up... Lol. But really, I have plotted this out in my head. But I will also totally understand if you decide to keep him--the bond between a rat and the one who hand raised it is very hard to beat. 

I WANT TO SEE THE VIDEO!!


----------



## Eden10

Awww...I wish I could take him [i'm in northern cali], but I don't think my fiance would approve of a drive to a neighbouring state just for a rat [i don't have my license] ...whoever takes him or if you do end up keeping him please keep us all updated!!!!


----------



## Muttlycrew

Rumy if you were wanting to drive all the way up its all you, lol! I just don't think I will have the time to keep him and Chunk and possibly this white one I love and look for a hairless. I would love to, but since someone else (you) seems so in love with him already, then I'd love to see him in a home where I could be updated all the time  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10

If Rumy is coming to San Fran & you are looking for a Hairless or DR, there are always plenty at my work desperate for homes...its possible I could meet her & bring one or two...kind of an 'out there' idea & not 100%...but hey if it means these poor babies get loving homes! I'm hating how they are treated at my work.


----------



## Muttlycrew

That's an idea!!  I'd definitely like that!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Video as promised. The super cool part is that, as you can see, Sprawly is getting around great! 
Also, you can all see how creamy the two babies are. 

These are just the boys. 

http://youtu.be/pkYFOzbFGQY?sc


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Some pics:





















Here's a pic of Sprawly with his nearest friend brother Cypress











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HelloClarice

I love the black ones ^-^ I live in WA so realistically I could possibly adopt one..or two and I threw the idea out there to my boyfriend and he just joked with me so probably not haha


----------



## Rumy91989

Those black babies are jet black! Wow they are going to be stunning!
All of them are so cute! Especially little pink Sprawly! AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!

Also I'm totally happy to bring a hairless or DR up for you. I discovered today it's only a 9-10 hour drive from San Fran to way up north in OR, so that can be done in a day easy. Haha. If that happens it wouldn't be until June, though, which makes me think at that point you'd have either found Sprawly a home or fallen so in love with him you couldn't give him up. I guess if I traded him for a hairless you might now be able to resist...


----------



## Muttlycrew

Well, if you could promise you'd take him then I'd just view him as a "foster" type until June. 
I'd really love it if you could bring a hairless! That'd be so cool  maybe two. I'd love a male and female. Even out my gender numbers. I'd have four boys and four girls. (Holy cow, did I just say 8 rats?) anyway, yeah, I'd be ok with this  and I could keep you updated with pics of him all the time. And let you pick the name (unless you want it to stay Sprawly forever haha) 
I could actually be in Tillamook at the time that you'd come up instead of all the way up in the north coast. 
It's starting to sound like a plan! 
If you wanted to give me your cell phone number (through pm) I could message you pics of him, too  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

This sounds like a plan! Let me talk to my parents and big brother and make sure it's 100% feasible, and then we can get the ball rolling on it.  It sounds like Eden's work has plenty of DRs and hairless rats of both genders (as was discovered with Pixie) so getting them to you shouldn't be an issue at all.  I'll send you my contact information once we're sure, because honestly, if it isn't going to work out, I don't want to keep getting pics and falling in love with him... and he will always be Sprawly, lol.


----------



## Muttlycrew

Yeah, I'm definitely one for triple checking, so definitely ask!! Lol and if it can all work out I'm definitely ok with the whole thing  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10

Keep me posted guys! Hopefully there will still be plenty of Hairless/DR babies needing homes by then [should very well be!] FX everything works out!


----------



## Flora

Yay for new babies finding great homes on here! We will all get to see them grow up ;D


----------



## Rumy91989

New pics?


----------



## Muttlycrew

I'll post some later today.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Here is one of the little "white" babies. So cute :")











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JLSaufl

Ahh they're like baby polar bears. So cute. 

Oh man the day someone in MN has an accidental litter...i'm doomed.


----------



## Rumy91989

I still wanna see pics of Sprawly! How's his tiny little butt doing?


----------



## Muttlycrew

He's doing well  I'll get pics in a sec. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

SPRAWLY SPRAWLY SPARWLY! Please?


----------



## LightningWolf

Muttly, last I checked a sec didn't consists of almost 24 hours 

so for our very "patient" wait can we please have pictures of Sprawly ;D


----------



## Muttlycrew

Lol! I took a few pics but then I put the babies away and fell asleep, so they never got uploaded. Hahaha. Hold on hold on. I'm on 3G right now so we'll see if I can get them to upload. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Sprawly: 


























Really bad pic but a pic all the same lol, they were everywhere, I can't get them all in one pic!! 












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

OH MY GOSH WHY DOES HE HAVE TO BE SO FREAKING ADORABLE?? Is there really no safe and humane way to ship pets cross-country? I WAAAAAAAAAAANT HIM!!!!


----------



## Muttlycrew

The two available girlies:












































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JLSaufl

Sooo stinking cute. I just want to snuggle all of them.


----------



## Muttlycrew

Awww. The two av. girls curled up and fell asleep. Gotta love em.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## socal_sarah

Aww. I like the little dark girl. Remind me where you are? Any adoption fee?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

Your nail polish is outstanding!

Oh, and the rats are pretty cute too.


----------



## Muttlycrew

Haha thank you cagedbird! My nails always seem to get dinged up or chipped so I like to keep something on them. I love that polish though, one of my favorites  

Socal, I'm on the extreme northwest tip of oregon. The fee depends on where you are located, haha. I was charging $10 a baby, but haven't made money so far since many are claimed by family members and the rest went to food/baby toys. 
If you had to do a long drive I'd rather the money be put to gas. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Now comes another hard decision....!!! I think I may keep two after all.. So now I need to decide whether to keep Axl or Blondie.  ugh! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## socal_sarah

I'm guessing that Axl is the black one? 

Also, would Rumy be willing to bring up another hairless female for me? I'd LOVE to have one!


----------



## Muttlycrew

Rumy isn't going to be able to make the trip.

Axl is actually a white male, and Blondie is the white female.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf

Wait, so does that mean Rumy isn't getting Sprawly?


----------



## Muttlycrew

Yeah


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

Yes, and I'm very upset about this. But as it is, a 2,500 mile trip during the final term of pregnancy is not recommended.    I wish there was a safe and easy way to ship small pets... I looked into this one company that ships pets cross country, but I worry that it would be too hard on a poor little baby rat. Ugh. Bad timing, for sure.


----------



## LightningWolf

Aw, 

Someone needs to do a rat train down to Rumy, which would allow people on the way to adopt the remaining ones (or get one of your family members to go get him). I was hoping someone on the forum would be getting Sprawly, and I can't travel (or take in any more rats. we're done with rats for now, we're waiting for our colony to get down to 2 or a lone rat before getting anymore). So if there's no way Rumy can get him, someone else on this forums needs to take him.

It's not recommended to ship down lone baby rats (and I think they have to be over 6 or 8 weeks) And it's expensive. 

Great Rumy, now I'm confused. How far along are you?


----------



## Rumy91989

Haha, I'm just about four months right now. I was planning the trip for June but when it was going to be possible for me to take two weeks of vacation time to do the drive out, visit my brother, make the trip up to Muttly to claim my Sprawly, then come back I'll be about 1.5 months from my due date. So yeah... flying would also be a bad idea for both me and Sprawly. 

A rat train would be fantastic! I even though about checking out the section of CL that's for people who are driving certain routes and are willing to pick things up along the way, but I wouldn't trust anyone with Sprawly so I chucked that idea out the window real quick. I think we just need to organize a general rat train anyway, as it seems there are a bunch of people interested in both this litter and Poisoned's litter, plus any future accidental litters to come.


----------



## LightningWolf

Now I'm not confused. you made it sound like you were really far along.

That sounds like a great idea since I think Poisoned has 6 rats left?, maybe if everyone who's adopting pitched in gas money people would be more willing to do it. Plus it doesn't have to be just one person, one person can drive maybe 100 or more miles to someone else, ect. Would also give people another place to meet up at then at someone's house. (I can't join in, but just a suggestion).


----------



## Muttlycrew

That would be a good idea  technically I have 4 left. But we'll see what all ends up happening. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

LightningWolf said:


> Now I'm not confused. you made it sound like you were really far along.


I will be in June, which is when we were originally thinking this exchange will happen. Sorry about all the confusion! 

I might go start a thread right now to see if a rat train would be feasible.


----------



## Muttlycrew

Alright everyone, the vote is in.
After much consideration on the debate of Axl vs. Blondie, I've decided that our second baby staying will be....












Blondie  
I just love her. There is something really special about her and she is just the most cuddly tiny little sweet thing. 
Here is another pic, however her eye is blurred so it somewhat ruins it, but I still love it!


----------



## Rumy91989

What an adorable little teddy bear! Do you think she'll stay a PEW?


----------



## Muttlycrew

It's really hard to say because she really isn't white. When put next to one of the hooded babies its obvious that she isn't white. And I have a couple pics taken from a side/back angle where she looks really tan and scruffy because the undercoat so to say is kind of brown. That is exactly how Brody was when I got him and since it is cream not white he was labeled mismarked Siamese but now that he got a face point he's just plain Siamese. Not real dark, but definitely not a white himi base coat. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

So... is Brody the father, then? Do you think she'll be Siamese? Obviously it'll be a while before you know, but I've been wondering that, since the mix of the litter kind of makes it hard to tell if it was Ian or Brody... lol


----------



## LightningWolf

Looks like she would be Himi then, Siamese babies have a distinct tan hood on them, she would be much darker then this. She looks like Himi, Albino, or possible Champagne.


----------



## socal_sarah

I wonder if my Garnet is a Himi then. She's kind of beige by her shoulders but her nose & base of her tail are dark & dingy looking. I was leaning towards Sealpoint Siamese for her...


----------



## SeaMama

I can't for the life of me find in the thread where you're located. I live up near Seattle but I'm visiting Portland this weekend (on the train now). I seem to remember thinking you were in the Portland area, Muttley. I have 3 girls and, given that I just got a DCN, I might be willing to take a girl. Whatcha think?


----------



## Muttlycrew

I live in Astoria, it's about 2 hours from Portland. How long will you be in Portland? I may be picking up a rabbit in Banks on Sunday. The babies are still young (will be 4 weeks on next Wednesday) but are eating solid food and drinking from a water bottle. They love to eat, my goodness!! Ever since they found out non-mommy produced food they're in heaven. When I feed Geisha now they go crazy and eat out of her bowl as well. 
Would you be able to travel to Banks (30 mins from Portland)? I really really hate driving in Portland... Lol! I'm from the backwoods area, I'm not used to the city streets like that, haha. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Looks like the trip to Banks is canceled, sorry  if you went through Astoria or close on your way back up I could meet you with one. The black girl is the only one available currently. If you really wanted Blondie instead, I'd understand (she is SO sweet) and would give her up. I have enough rats-lol! I was just currently planning on keeping her because she and Axl are the two unclaimed by anyone else ones I like most. I'll message you with my phone number and you can text me if you'd like. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

So Sprawly found a good home?


----------



## Muttlycrew

No, nobody has claimed him yet. I meant between Blondie and Axl that Blondie was gonna stay. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf

How's the situation on the rat train doing btw? is Rumy still getting Sprawly, or are we going have to find someone else on the forum to take him?


----------



## Rumy91989

Oh man, I meant to start a thread about that last night and got majorly distracted! I'll do that now.


----------



## socal_sarah

So what's the deal with Sprawly? Some bony defects or something?


----------



## Muttlycrew

When he was really little it looked as if he had a bone deformation but he is growing out of it. He's just growing much more slowly than the others.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## socal_sarah

Aww, a little guy...Wonder how much a spay or neuter is at my vet? Hmm...


----------



## Muttlycrew

Oh sorry never saw that lol! It really varies. And sometimes they don't do it at all. I don't know of any vet nearby that does rats however, I do know that my fantastic vet (though they too don't "see" rats) won't turn down any animal and could very easily neuter a boy for me. They charge like $80 I think. I don't know for sure for rats honestly. I know when I had one of my rabbits neutered that they said they'd just do it for the price of a cat (which is $80) so I can't imagine he'd charge more for a rat neutering. Especially since they don't live long. 




Now an update for everyone. There are going to be some changes in my mischief. I'm not going to be keeping Blondie. This is mainly because someone else fell in love with her  one of my friends came over to play with my ratties since one from her trio just died and Blondie jumped in her lap and fell asleep and it was just love at first site. I felt selfish wanting to keep her when she obviously chose my friend. With that, Blondie is gone. She went to her new home today. I would have made her wait another week but she is leaving this weekend for a whole week so it was the perfect opportunity for we to bond with Blondie and do a partial quarantine. (She'll have to finish on her own of course). I know my babies are healthy but it's just to be sure ;D 
The babies are 4 weeks old tomorrow. 

In another note, my sister has fallen in love with Chunk, so though I'll be living with him for 2 years (I'm going to be doing 2 years of college while living at my dad's house just because its a more financially smart decision) he will be kept in my sister's room. He'll still live with me and all of that and there will still be pics galore, but they've really bonded lately and I'm finding myself in a sticky situation(further discussion below) This being said, ALL of the boys will be in her room. Lol! 
This is because I really don't want another unplanned pregnancy popping up. Just don't want any chance of it. So totally different rooms for the girls and the boys. 


(Further explained) I'm keeping Sprawly. His name is going to be Twiggy. I've always called him Twiggy because of his scrawniness and general thin legs. Idk what it is about him, but I've been reluctant to let go of him since he was born. He is going to be neutered and kept with my females.
I am just always worrying about him because of how tiny he is. I want to be able to watch him all the time. Rumy, I knew you started getting attached when you were hoping you'd be able to get him, and now you'll be able to see pics all the time!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

You know, that's actually the best news I've had in a while. I look forward to seeing pics of him, and it's funny because I was also going to neuter him to keep him with my gals, so it seems he was just destined to be with females.  

I know it'll be hard to let go of Chunk, but it's good that you'll still have him around. I think separate rooms is probably a good call, and it's the best plan since you'll still get to see them (like I did with my boys!  and now that I visit them semi-regularly I've found I'm very happy with the arrangement). 

I look forward to seeing how your mischief evolves after this. And I really look forward to seeing Sprawly/Twiggy grow up and get to stay home with both his rat mommy and human mommy.


----------



## Muttlycrew

It won't really be getting rid of chunky monk since he's still "mine", he'll just be my sisters as well and will live in her room with his daddy and Brody. It's kind of difficult since I like my boys better than my girls (sorry ladies) but my sister says that she doesn't want the girls in her room and since its her room I let her decide. Django will be staying with my brother at moms house since Django is his, and he'll either have to go buy another friend or I'll have to leave one of my boys behind with him. They're all staying in the family, just moving around a bit  we may even get Django neutered and leave Katara behind with Django so the brother and sister can stay together. 
Normally I'd be against leaving any of them anywhere except with me in my room haha but they're still with my family and I can still see them every day so I feel fairly comfortable with it. Plus I know that if anything happens they'll just come back into my room!  
Twiggy is still SO tiny. Half the size of the other guys. He's still eating well and everything though so I think he'll just be a tiny guy. 

Last night:






















Oh those scratches are so good, I'm so sleeeeepy:











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Tiny Twiggy and the Chunk











Chunk is now the same size as the other babies and Twiggy is (obviously) not even half way there, haha. 











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

(Note) in the second pic, Twiggy is stretched a bit and Chunk is kinda balled up holding onto my hand (because he's getting bigger that my hand is wide  ) the first pic shows the size difference nearly perfectly. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

Oh my gosh sooooooooooo cute!!! Twiggly is too precious!!! AHHHHHH!!! I wonder if he'll ever grow to be the same size as the others or if you'll just have a tiny little baby forever?


----------



## Muttlycrew

I really don't know! Lol! Cuz he hasn't grown (noticeably) for a week now. Just gotten fuzzier and a little more chubby. His legs are still a little splayed (especially the back ones) but overall he's developing well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan

I love twiggy ... I have a thing for animals with special needs and oddballs.. <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Me, too! I'm always more drawn to them 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratatattat

Maybe one parent has dwarf in its background 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf

Dwarf rats don't look like that. their eyes are Much larger, and they don't look sickly, or have their legs splayed. plus it's recessive so both parents would of needed it and that's actually quite rare if they came from any where other then a lab or breeder. (I'm trying my best to keep genetics to a minimum btw)

Anyways, I love Sprawly, I mean Twiggy. Can Sprawly be his nickname?

By the looks of it, with him being That small, he probably won't get up to size with his siblings. (Also, just be warned, expect him to have a shorter life span then his siblings. Not 100% that it will happen, just a warning that you should know). Other then that he should still be a normal rat, looks like his legs are working themselves out.

I wonder, can rats get the narrow hips that rabbits do that causes their feet to go out sideways? That's what his feet look like to me.


----------



## ratchet

He's cute. Maybe just a runt? I'm are he'll catch up. The picture of him enjoying the scratches is too cute. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

A Twiggy bath!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters

Twiggy is soo cute!! I want, but Tanto doesn't like to share ;D lol


----------



## Rumy91989

Awwwwww TWIG!!!


----------



## Gannyaan

I love sprawly ... If the rat train comes to Michigan, I'd love to give him a home and tons of kisses!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan

I'm glad you're keeping him though  I just read that post haha... Darn! I love tiny rats! Oh well, its for the best since i promised myself to only adopt animals in need of a rescue anyways ,..... The cuteness was just overwhelming tho


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Haha I know what you mean Ganyaan. I just couldn't bring myself to part with him. Very very weird because I have "co-ownership" I suppose over the one that I hand raised. Though that one and I have a strong bond of course because I raised him, Twiggy and I have a strong connection. He's really a special little guy  
He hangs out with me all day haha. He's such a sweetie. Already comes to his name and knows hand and shoulder. I haven't tried to get him to come to his name from a distance more than about 4 feet, though. But he is great! 


Tiny Twiggy on an outdoor adventure:
Hmmm whats down there? 


















Oh sleepy time. Taking a nap on mum's hand. 












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf

Aw. looks like you might have a future Shoulder rat. (in which case talk to Rat Daddy, only way I know of shoulder rats is using a harness)


----------



## Ratfinx

He is just the most sweetest little guy ever! I'm so in love with him! I pretty much shove my phone in my boyfriends face whenever there's a new photo of him haha 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Haha there will be a lot of pics so be prepared! 

LW I've had a shoulder rat before (I'll have to try to find pics) and Brody is kind of a shoulder rat but I don't trust him 100% I love having shoulder rats  I've never used a harness on a rat, do you? 

Anyway yeah Twiggy seems like a decent prospect for it for sure.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf

Actually training Niko, Bentley, and Liam on a harness. Niko seems to actually like wearing his training one (it's a very simple one made of yarn that would Never be used outside of the house on on the floor). While the babies will very rarely get off of my shoulders unless they are near a solid surface or their cage, I still wouldn't trust them as True shoulder rats, especially knowing how many stray cats, coyotes, ect. we have around here that if they ran off, you get the picture. I don't plan on them being actual shoulder rats, just something to train them to do. If they do well with the training harness I'll be making them custom harnesses that fit their body shape but still allow them to not escape from them that easily. Would make me feel less scare of something bad happening to them and keep them warm on cold days (which we oddly have here, we've had a pretty cold winter/spring so far compared to last year).

I actually haven't gotten Liam into it yet, he's more interested in running around. Bentley didn't even notice it was on him and went about his business as normal. I might do some more harness training tonight actually once I find where i put their training harness at.


----------



## Muttlycrew

Awesome!  
Yeah we have mad amounts of ***** n coyotes here. But mine only run around with supervision :3 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## socal_sarah

AWWW, so freakin' CUTE! <3


----------

